# Canon 1300D tips



## Vicck13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hiya, I live in the UK and I have recently purchased the Canon 1300D and was looking for some tips on how I could get some good quality pictures/ anything people have found about it that could help me out.
Also, I was hoping to be able to make some money though selling nature photos etc. once I've gained some more camera experience and I was wondering if anybody knew any ways I could do this
Thank you so much!


----------



## weepete (Aug 29, 2016)

Good glass is a good place to start. what do you mean by nature photography though? shootig wildlife is totally different from shooting landscapes so you'r equipment and technique  are different for each.

As a very basic broad guide, make sure your shutter speed is fast enough to freeze motion, make sure your aperture is wide enough to get you adequte depth of field and make sure you expose to hold detail in both the shadows and highlights. Then it's just a matter of getting a good composition and capturing something interesting.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2016)

Welcome aboard.

I think you're going about it the wrong way.  What I mean is that you shouldn't be asking about 'tips' specifically for a Canon 1300D.  It's a camera and it works just like every other DSLR camera, and very much like every film SLR camera.  

So IMO, it would be better to concentrate on learning the basics of photography (Exposure, shutter speed, ISO, aperture).  

Once you learn these things, you'll be able to use your camera (or practically any other camera) to create the photos that you want to create.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree, it's better to focus on basic photography techniques,  shutter speed, "depth of field" as well as composition tips like "rule of thirds"


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome to TPF.

As stated above basic photography knowledge will be your best place to start. There are many free tutorials online.

As for selling nature shots. This is a whole other pickle. 
Nature photography isn't going to be easy to sell. Everyone I know thinks they can shoot pics of birds/trees/landscapes since it's right there in front of them and this is the mentality that will and does keep a lot of people from buying nature shots. 
Add in every Walmart has cheap framed pics with mountains and it becomes even harder.

I'd say get good then worry about some pocket cash.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 31, 2016)

First, READ THE MANUAL.   All of it.  Probably more than once.  Yes it is dry, but you learn how to operate the camera along with learning what it will and will not do.  

Second Read this: Digital Photography Tutorials   One of the best set of tutorials around to teach the basics.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 11, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> First, READ THE MANUAL.   All of it.  Probably more than once.  Yes it is dry, but you learn how to operate the camera along with learning what it will and will not do.



the camera manuals have gotten better


----------

